# Topwaters



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Are going to be my main thing but some pens from time to time will be fun.
Thanks Bobby, I should be up and moving by this weekend and making dust.

I have a few I turned over at a friends home last week, I plan to paint them as they were my first try. I will also be ordering some nice wood and just stain a few topwaters, more for looks than use.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Keep us posted, Bill...with PIX...I think it would be the coolest thing in the world to snag and box a beautiful 24 inch speck that you had caught yourself on a topwater that you had made yourself....IMHO


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Keep us posted, Bill...with PIX...I think it would be the coolest thing in the world to snag and box a beautiful 24 inch speck that you had caught yourself on a topwater that you had made yourself....IMHO


Seems like that book I keep hearing about and never have read, Plugger?, he was big on fishing wooden top waters at night? Looking forward to seeing your creations! :smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here are a couple I did. I've done more but they keep walking off LOL

I cut up some 1" fly poppers today. Just need to add the hooks and paint them up. I got a new paasch airbrush set (it's really nice) so my painting will improve 100%. I got some pearl paints coming in..so they will kick.


I don't know why the red/white looks like it has a smudge, the lines are clean and crisp. Humm, another for the wonder book


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bill, where did you find those red eyes?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking good! You will enjoy that airbrush as much as turning the wood. Check Hobby Lobby on airbrush paint, they usually have a good sale going on. Hobby Lobby also carrys the pearlized paints.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bert...Bass Pro Shops (in Katy) has some..Search under "Lure Eyes" ..Cant Get link to work...Good luck...


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Where can I pick up a copy of that Texas Beache and Bay Access Guide in hard copy form? I have the electronic version, but I wanted a new bathroom book. lol


Oh, and your lures look real nice. If anymore grow legs, point them towards my direction.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

If you need stuff to make or finish lures, this place has it.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Looking real good Bill. That Tiger striping must have been tough!

Jeff


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Here is a good place for eyes http://www.creative-wholesale.com/
I only have a few more sets of these eyes and will be ordering all my new ones from there....I have seen them and they look great.

On http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ they are the 3D molded eyes...or buggy eyes I dont remember...you will see them under lure making..then reflector tape/eyes

To order a hard copy of the Texas Beach & Bay access guide go here:
http://www.glo.state.tx.us/coastal/access/
then scroll down to the bottom, you will see where to click to order them...takes about 2-3 weeks but they are free (you can order both the hard copy and the CD at the same time).


----------



## Landcruiser (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for the link. I'm getting me a copy for home.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

bill what kind of wood are u using for the topwaters?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm using different woods. These are basswood. I have used balsa but it's too much to order and ship for my tastes right now. I made the fly poppers out of cocobolo LOL They look good but have not tested them to see if they will float. Cedar is another wood I have found to be forgiving in my tests LOL easy to sand and aquire.


----------

